# Blue Buffalo



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

Im currently feeding my husky blue buffalo Puppy large breed would you guys say is a good brand?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think it is better than a whole bunch of other kibbles! :biggrin: How is your pup doing on it? How does his coat look? Are his stools solid?


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

hes currently shedding right now hes almost finish though and his stool is solid normal his coat looks shiny but hes looks a little thiner I dont know if is because of the shedding


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My gsd just finished a 30lb bag of BB and he was doing great on it, shiny coat, lots of energy, more than when he was on grain free. Only problem was his stools were not real solid(not runny just not real firm). I am now trying Whole Earth Farms by Merrick and he is beginning to itch and bite at his legs. If it doesn't improve, I'm going back to BB. My dog loved it and I liked the results I saw. If your dog looks good and likes it I would stick with it. Good luck


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks Ann I have one other question for you guys what food brand can help him grow better or a normal growth?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, there is Orijen LBP that many people feed their dogs, it has the appropriate calcium phos. levels so that your pup doesn't grow too fast and it is a grain free food with a higher protein which means more appropriate nutrients for muscle building. Hope this helps.


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

Orijin? where do they sell this food brand? theres allot of food brands thatmost of you guys mention and that I've never heard of it like Inova evo,Orijen, california natural, and others where do they sell this food brands?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

It can be hard to find them. Try looking at the company's website for stores that carry the product. I was curious about Addiction a while back and found out I could get it 50 miles away from me and I am in an area with loads of specialty pet stores. Glad I was just curious, that would be a trek.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Bow & Wow Philippines

1476 A East Francis Street

Ontario, CA 91761

Phone: (714) 746-2625 
I believe this is where you can find it that is local to you!


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

Francis Thats next to were I live The area code # do Is from Orange County like 30 mins from where I live Thanks For the Info


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

BB is going to help your puppy grow just fine. How old is he? some dogs go through a lanky teenage phase when they're growing where they look a little skinnier than their ideal adult weight. Also, Siberian huskies (which yours looks like) aren't really considered large breeds so you shouldn't really need to continue feeding the large breed formula.


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks 

yes he is a siberian husky hes 10 months and half the reason I feed him puppy large breed formula is because his parents were bigger than usual huskies my vet told me to feed him the large breed and that he was gonna grow bigger than usual huskies


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

If you like Blue Buffalo then you may want to try their Blue Wilderness line, it is grain free. It may be more available to you then Orijen which I do feel is a GREAT food. 

I have a friend who feeds Wilderness and his dog is thriving on it. Good luck!


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

if kibble is what you want i would say orijen large breed puppy. than later orijen red meats or fish they got a couple flavors. but ya orijen orijen orijen its the way to go


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Zorro, Blue Buffalo and Orijen, both good foods. Obviously follow others advice ont he puppy formulas. Just wanted to let you know that when our sibes have gone through their coat blows they have all lost some weight. Now that can be convenient if you have an adult dog who has gotten a bit overweight. lol Somehow or another the coat blow and coat re-growth must burn more calories because I have seen this happen routinely until I learned to expect it and increase the amount of food when the process starts.


----------



## zorro1208 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for you replies I got to try the orijen I dont know where they sell it around here but I got to search it up. Blue buffalo wilderness I didnt try it but I would love to give it a try :smile: 

@Stajbs I thought he was getting thiner because of the food I was feeding him I was starting to get worried  but thank you for telling me this he already finish the shedding and it was allot of work :biggrin: 

I want my husky to be a big boy hes 10 months old and last time he was weight in the vet was 61 pounds he was 7 months old I dont know what is his weight right now but is that good for a husky?


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Zorro,
I can't say for sure that your pup wasn't losing weight due to some food issue, but when you mentioned the coat blow I just felt I could share that it might have been a factor in weight loss. Our guys always grew very dense winter coats when we travelled a lot in northern climates and they were out more in winter. The coat blows were intense, and 5 of seven always lost weight when they blew coat. These same sibes blew coat twice a year, once in spring/early summer and those were the ones who lost weight, the coat blow in fall was always minimal. My other two sibes tend to shed once a year, but it continued from summer through until early fall. Their weight loss was a little bit less noticeable, but I have seen it in all our guys.

Also, as far as dog foods, I'm sure you already know this but you can take the same two dogs feed them the same Orijen formula(or any other dog food) and have one not do well, while the other thrives, that applies for any dog food. Presently we feed Honest Kitchen, cook on occasion and feed Acana, I am looking closely at Blue Buffalo too. I really like variety for the dogs, and they love it too. Although the two remaining seniors are almost Hoover vacuums and have never been picky. lol Fortunately they are healthy yet and have good digestive systems.

As far as your boy, he is BIG, I would say he is on the high end of the breed standard. If not going to be bigger than the breed standard, especially at 7 months and 61 pounds. I never did any showing so it's not something I payed tons of attention too, other than to focus on breed temperament, and stucture, in order for them to be able to do what they were bred to do. Temperament was our primary deciding factor because we rescued all our dogs. General rule, the larger the breed the slower they mature physically. I feel by age 2 a sibe is fully matured. I think the top of the weight range on a male sibe may be 60 pounds and for females 50 pounds, hence my comment about him being a big boy. Admitedly I am going off of memory here, I can look that info up tomorrow, but we are busy getting ready for first birthday party for our grandson

I admit his age and weight make me wonder a bit. He is most handsome, no doubt about that. Is he definitely a purebred or could there be some malamute somewhere in his pedigree? I know he definitely has some sibe in there with the blue eye, and the mal standard says blue eyes are a fault so I was just curious what you know of his ancestors?? Matters not to me at all, lol, because I am just a sucker for sibes and mals. If he gets along well with other dogs he can come live at my house anytime.


----------



## <3mysiberianhusky (Oct 3, 2010)

*i have the same question*

im feeding my 10 month old husky the blue buffalo adult chicken and rice. my breeder said not to feed him puppy food? my vet said otherwise so i got him the puppy food, i just switched him this month to the adult. he was eating the diamond adult maintenance when i had got him at 12 weeks old and had really bad diarrhea so i switched him to the blue buffalo puppy chicken and rice and no diarrhea... unless i fed him too much. but i had recently been thinking of switching him to The Taste of the Wild Bison and Venison. is this a good idea or not? i was also thinking about just buying both and mixing them. he hasnt been eating right away either since i switched him to the adult food, when he was on the puppy food he ate it right away. he gets a cup at 6 am and another cup at 6 pm. i've tried feeding him more but his stools get runny. he weighs 37lbs but doesnt look skinny. vet says hes healthy, i just thought he would like more food  sorry this is so long, i didnt wanna start another tread since we're talking about the same thing


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

If memory serves me correctly we were feeding adult food by about 7 months with our sibes. You are correct, overfeeding can create loose stools also. 

Just my two cents but I would not routinely mix kibbles unless I were going through the process of a changeover to a new kibble. If you routinely mix kibbles and a problem develops it will be challenging to figure out what food may be causing the problem.

That said, many folks who feed kibble routinely do a rotational diet of differnent kibbles. When rotating foods this would be the time it would be best to transition the dog over approx. a two week period and mix foods, gradually increasing to the food you plan to use for however long you choose. Some dogs adjust quicker some take more time, watch the stools and adjust accordingly for this.

The TOTW formulas you mention are of good quality, and also grain free. Many feel strongly this is the way to go when it comes to feeding kibble. There are many grain free kibbles besides TOTW you could add if you wanted to rotate TOTW and others too.

We personally feed a rotational diet to our sibes. Whatever kibble, be it Acana, Blue Buffalo, Holistic Selects(they love the darned duck formula), and also Honest Kitchen Force and Keen(HK is dehydrated). We feed one of these for about two months, then change to the next, and the next etc. Transition takes about 2 weeks with our seniors but their stools never get really soft. We also add quality canned...Merrick BG, Evangers and a few others get added to their kibble also on a daily basis. We use two cans of each formula before switching those too. Plus we occasionally lightly cook either ground chicken, turkey, lamb and add that instead of canned. Just a tablespoon or two with their kibble.

Our guys love the variety and we are pleased to see senior sibes go crazy for mealtime twice a day. We also like the variety of proteins and vitamins, minerals for the dogs.

PMR is very tempting but we have just personally never gotten past our personal hang-ups about it. However I have read and learned here that when done properly dogs can really thrive this way also.

Just some thought to ponder as you become familiar with the forums here.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

beautiful pup.:smile:


----------



## <3mysiberianhusky (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the info . im gonna switch him from the Blue Buffalo to the Taste of the Wild and see how he likes that. its also sold where i work so its more convenient than driving 30min to petco or tractor supply to get the Blue Buffalo. hopefully he will be more excited to eat the TOW


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

oooooooh, cute puppy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

damn he is cute....as a youngster I wanted a male purebreed sibe puppy. His name was going to be Mufasa....I would have one but the hair would be a terror on my allergies.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have allergies Rambo, at our house dog hair is a condiment and that is with vacuuming 3-4 times per week. When I find a hair on my clothes at work, it almost makes me feel calmer in a stressful crazy work environment. It also reminds me of why I go to work in the first place. lol

Seriously, I do empathize with you because I have a problem with cats, can't touch them without my eyes watering and nose running.


----------

